# W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit



## TKing (22. Mai 2011)

*W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

HEy,

bald werden wir zu Hause UnityMedia 32 Mbit haben. Vorher hatten/haben wir T-Online mit ner 16er Leitung und nem W-lan Modem von T-Online. Ist ein T-Com Speedport W-701 V. Die Sache bei Unity Media ist, dass man für einen W-Lan Modem 25€ dazu zahlen muss. Ist es sinnvoll dieses zu tun oder könnt ihr mir ne sehr gute Alternative nennen? W-Lan Router, den ich an deren Modem anschließen kann?

mfg

TKing


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Du könntest doch auch den Speedport als reinen Router nutzen. Ansonsten kostet ein halbwegs tauglichern WLAN Router in diese Richting 30 - 40 Euro. Mit Draft N und drei Antennen um die 300Mbit voll auszuschöpfen ist man ca. bei 50 - 80,-.


----------



## TKing (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Sry, dass ich jetzt erst schreibe, aber habs irgendwie vergessen, dass ich hier son post hatte^^  Der Speedport ist mir vom empfang her nicht der beste und deshalb wollte ich mal gucken, was es so als alternativen gibt. Heißt denn drei Antennen, dass der Empfang dann verbessert wird?

Das mit den 300MBit wär natürlich super^^ Aber 50-80€ ist schon nen bisschen geld^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Holla das Spitzenmodell von TP-Link wird sogar immer günstiger 

TP-Link WR1043ND Netzwerk WLAN Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Da hast für 42€ WLAN N 300 mit 3 abnehmbaren Antennen und Gigabit Ports. Was will man mehr?


----------



## SveD (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Den TP-Link Router kann ich auch nur empfehlen, hab auch den dazu passenden Stick und hab 64Mbit von Unitymedia, volle Leistung mit Wlan, Kabel sowieso und keine Probleme bis jetzt gehabt (Nutze es seit September)


----------



## TKing (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Ja sauber  Danke dafür  Spitzen team hier


----------



## TKing (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Hey,

hab heute das UnitMedia Paket bekommen... Hab jetzt hier son Cisco Roouter, somit brauche ich also nur ein normalen Wlan Router oder empfhielt ihr einen mit internen Modem? Bei dem einem ohne Modem spart man aber noch mehr geld also wozu ratet ihr mir?

mfg

TKing

Edit: 1000Base steht für gigabit lan?


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Wenn du ein funktionierendes Modem hast, warum solltest du mehr Geld ausgeben ?

 Gigabit-Ethernet (1000BaseTX)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: W-Lan Router oder Modem für UnityMedia 32 Mbit*

Das mit nem Router inkl. Modem selber kaufen dürfte nix werden, da Du bei Unitymedia ja kein DSL-Internet (also per Telefonleitung) hast, sondern Internet per TV-Kabel. Soweit ich weiß kriegst Du Router mit Modem in normalen (Online)Shops aber nur für DSL, und per Kabel ist das eben ne andere Modem-Technik...  Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn das nicht stimmt ^^  


@K3n$!: Ein Grund für EIN Gerät wäre halt, dass da a) nur EIN Gerät Platz wegnimmt und auch b) nur EIN Gerät Strom verbraucht   Ich hab seit ca. ner Woche auch ein TP-Link Routermodem und damit meinen alten Speedport + einem zusätzlichen Switch ersetzt.


----------

